# 4. Boinc pentathlon 2013



## SEARCHER (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello Team *tech Power Up!*,

  Hello Friends from Team *tech Power Up!*.


Team *SETI.Germany* continues it's new invented challenge and invites all BOINC-Teams to participate in the *4.rd BOINC PENTATHLON*, following the ideals of the ancient Pentathlon.

*It will start May the 5th 2013 (00:00 UTC) and will end May the 18th 2013 (23:59 UTC).*

Like in the ancient Greece, the Pentathlon will be held in 5 disciplines. That means within 14 days the participants will have to crunch 5 different projects, all of them for a period of 5 days. That said, you can easily see that some projects will have to be crunched at the same time.

Each team that would like to participate has to sigh up : http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/anmeldung.php?&lang=en until *April the 27. th 2013*. Like in the last year the favourites in the different disciplines can be chosen by every team on their own. The project that gaines the most voices will be crunched.

A list of the projects that can be chosen from can be found here : http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/25_en_Disciplines.html , but you can also suggest other projects. (But before suggesting other projects, please check if the project and/or their servers would be able to withstand the combined BOINC forces. We do not want to bring any project server down.)

More information can be found here : http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/22_en_Welcome.html

*NEW RULES 2013 :*

*1. All disciplines are now 5 days announced before the start (no more than 1 week)

2. A of the five disciplines is a marathon discipline. It is calculated over the entire pentathlon (or until no longer work units available). The scoring is the same with the other disciplines.*


In the last year it was very exciting until the end.



  Many Greatings *SEARCHER*


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for welcoming us--let's see if Chicken Patty decides if he wants to join


----------



## SEARCHER (Mar 17, 2013)

*Hello*

 Good Morning and Hello [Ion],

I send you a very warm WELCOME by us and I hope a lot of your Teamcrunchers enjoy this Event by us. I wish you a very nice and sunny Weekend.

 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 17, 2013)

*Note:* The English version of Ibercivis is hosted at ibercivis.net, not at ibercivis.es; with other words the "rules" page you link to uses the wrong link for that project.

If this team is going to participate in the Pentathlon, I think I suggest we might crunch for:

I   |  (Will be anounced by the challenge admin 5 days ahead, my guess is that it is CPDN)
II  |  DistrRTGen
III |  Ibercivis
IV |  Either one of them, leaving the choice to the Team Captain (Chicken Patty)
V  |  NFS@home


----------



## SEARCHER (Mar 21, 2013)

*Hello*

 Good Morning and Hello Chevalr1c,

thank you for your Information and I give quick this Informations to my Team ADMIN.


 Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 21, 2013)

_I habe geschrieben das_ als _wir teilnehmen, wir würden_ vielleicht _ rechnen für die Projecte der ich genannt habe. Es ist doch nicht warscheinlich, umdass der TPU Manschafft offiziell nur für World Community Grid rechnet (doch es gibt einige unoffizielle "TechPowerUp!" BOINC Manschäfften für andere Projekten). 
Meine Vorstellen waren hauptsächlich gerichtet an meiner Mitglieder, für im fall dass Chicken Patty "Ja" antwortet auf Ihrer Einladiung._ 

I stated that _if_ we participate we _might_ crunch for those projects. It depends on the team captain whether we will participate. I do not think it is likely though, because this team is WCG only (at least officially, there are unofficial "TechPowerUp!" teams participating in other projects).
My suggestions were mainly aimed at my teammates, just in case Chicken Patty says "yes".


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2013)

My preference would be to stick with WCG projects for now rather than hopping around on other projects that I'm not optimized for right now.

That said- If our captain and the Team are going in on this challenge I will give what I can 

My $0.02


----------



## SEARCHER (Mar 21, 2013)

*Hello*

 Hello to all,

please not Forget by *Discipline 4* you can Crunch for WCG :

*4.World Community Grid - CPU (Short Track Speed Skating):*

◦Drug Search for Leishmanaisis
◦FightAIDS@Home
◦GO Fight Against Malaria 
◦Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2
◦Say No to Schistosoma
◦The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2

 It´s up your Team you will crunch at this PENTATHLON, I wait and see.


 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------

